# LED's



## savart (Jul 9, 2020)

What could make a led rgb 2.4 ghz RF light bulb that is not even in a lamp, to produce a sort of smoke to come from the bulb. No, it's not on fire.
The smoke or fume's had a poisoning affect. Barly able to walk, felt like crap, few other severe symptoms.

Could it be radio frequencies or magnetic field?


----------



## elevatorman (Mar 29, 2013)

Sounds like you might need medical attention


----------



## secondpassing (Jan 13, 2018)

Scientific American says LEDs contain heavy metals. I don't know if that means they can cause headaches.


----------



## attic (May 20, 2012)

LED are generally considered safe, there is some heavy metals, but the amounts are small and it seems very unlikely to give immediate symptoms like the ones described. Perhaps it was some other reason behind them? Did you get medical help?

The negative effects of LED I have read about has more to do with the light emitted. It doesn't have a continuous spectra of colours, and often tend to be heavy on blue light, which can have negative effects on our inner clock and mess with sleep etc. Some lights are also very quickly turning on and off, too fast for us to really register it consciously, but our eyes does, and this can cause headaches, the text I read about this is a bit old now, perhaps there has been more research on it, but in that text it said there might be indications people sensitive to migraines might be more affected by this. You can check if a light does this by using your phones camera, if a rolling striped pattern appear, it might not be a light you want to spend too much time in.

--------
Or if it wasn't LED, but the earlier energysaving ones, with mercury, then perhaps mercury? I don't know enough about this to say if it could have that bad effects, mercury surely isn't good though.


----------



## savart (Jul 9, 2020)

attic said:


> --------
> Or if it wasn't LED, but the earlier energysaving ones, with mercury, then perhaps mercury? I don't know enough about this to say if it could have that bad effects, mercury surely isn't good though.


I haven't heard of mercury + LED combo. I do have a mercury street lamp about 10 feet from my front door. It has annoyed the heck out of me ever since I lived here. I have been curious of the effect's of the lamp being so close and continuous exposure.

Mercury + LED together doesn't seem safe to me. Which is also part of possible interfence


----------



## savart (Jul 9, 2020)

secondpassing said:


> Scientific American says LEDs contain heavy metals. I don't know if that means they can cause headaches.


I been curious if an inference with the LED also caused a reaction with the metal's or circuits.


----------



## attic (May 20, 2012)

savart said:


> I haven't heard of mercury + LED combo. I do have a mercury street lamp about 10 feet from my front door. It has annoyed the heck out of me ever since I lived here. I have been curious of the effect's of the lamp being so close and continuous exposure.


 No, not mercury in LED-lights. I said "Or if it wasn't LED", that is, if it was another type of energy saving lamp. Before LED became standard, many were a kind that had mercury in them. It is not a problem as long as it says in there. So your streetlamp should be no problem. The problem is if they break, especially indoor or if you touch the pieces with bare hands, or somehow ingest it (touch and lick fingers for example).

like this one, which is *not *a LED:


----------



## Monjor (Oct 20, 2021)

Oh, man, it sounds like you're in trouble. Why don't you see a doctor? Don't self-medicate. In general, the radiation of LEDs is dangerous, but of course, not all colors. It is the blue and purple ones that are harmful. And other colors are safe because they have low current consumption, and most often, you need to increase them (current consumption). I do this with the driver from the site LED Drivers | LED Power Supplies | UKLed. I am surprised that LED bulbs are firmly in the life of modern man. People buy them because of the economy, but sometimes there can be unpleasant consequences, such as yours. All the best to you)


----------



## recycled_lube_oil (Sep 30, 2021)

I would seek some medical attention. As for Mercury, I am not sure why there would be Mercury in an LED bulb. At room temperature it would be a liquid, which if anything would cause short circuits and not be (that I am aware) of any practical use in an electrical circuit. The LED bulb probably consists of some sort of Transformer, a power regulator and the LED(s) themselves.

Unless the device is from China or somewhere, I would like to think there would be some sort of standard to prevent it from being a hazard.

I would say seek medical help.


----------



## JesseHiserp (10 mo ago)

I agree with the person who wrote above that LEDs cannot bring you great danger, but I would still go to the doctor for an examination if I were you. BTW, I have always used LED lights and strips. I recently bought smart strip lights because my old ones were only on the remote. It was impossible to switch them using WiFi or Alexa. Now I'll be able to switch off/on the light even with the help of a voice. I think it's super convenient. I already have a similar light bulb, and I thought that the LED strip would further decorate the interior of my room.


----------

